

Show HN: Fluffify – Make fun of corporate phrases on the web - shinryuu
https://github.com/serverdensity/Fluffify

======
RickS
Link to the dictionary:
[https://github.com/serverdensity/Fluffify/blob/master/fluffi...](https://github.com/serverdensity/Fluffify/blob/master/fluffify/data/dictionary.json)

------
dyeje
Fun idea. It would be nice if the README had an example of some text before
and after.

~~~
mikepurvis
The best would really be some links to some pages which transform especially
well, eg:

[https://www.oracle.com/applications/enterprise-resource-
plan...](https://www.oracle.com/applications/enterprise-resource-planning/)

[http://discover.sap.com/S4HANA](http://discover.sap.com/S4HANA)

Glad to see there are PRs in for leverage, platform, etc.

~~~
shinryuu
That's a good idea, I'll include that in the readme. :)

------
flurpitude
It would bring me great relief to replace the verb "leverage" with "use".
Unfortunately the noun "leverage" is legit and this extension wouldn't be able
to tell the difference.

------
traviswingo
Elon Musk => Elon the Archmage. Lol, awesome.

------
chdir
From the linked XKCD : "Could not be reached for comment" => "is guilty and
everyone knows it"

------
raus22
Replace cloud with butt: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-
butt-plus...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-
plus/apmlngnhgbnjpajelfkmabhkfapgnoai)

~~~
shinryuu
That's already in there :). This plugin was partly inspired by that. There is
a whole host of other words now!

